# My friend is the best!



## mancunienne girl

A student wants to say her friend is "the best". You can say "mi amiga es la mejor", but could "mi amiga es la crema" work?


----------



## Ferrol

No.I should coco
If you want some informal options : "es la repera". "es lo máximo", "es guay del Paraguay"


----------



## Ballenero

Sí puedes decir:
Mi amiga es la _crème de la crème_.

(_Créme de la créme_ es una expresión del francés que la tomamos prestada en el español pero sigue siendo francés).


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

mancunienne girl said:


> A student wants to say her friend is "the best". You can say "mi amiga es la mejor", but could "mi amiga es la crema" work?



Not much...

Sometimes you might hear that... But it is 'aspirational'; either somewhat old-fashioned, or, otherwise, 'posh'...


Others would be...:

- ¡Mi amiga es la leche!
- ¡Mi amiga es superguay...!
- ¡Mi amiga es (muy) cachonda..!  (*)
- ¡Mi amiga es alucinante!
- ¡Mi amiga flipa / mola (mogollón)!

(*) Careful with this...  
'Cachonda' may also mean (if you say 'estar' instead of 'ser'), 'hot', as in 'attractive' or 'sexually excited')

Another;
'Mi amiga es teta.'
(With a very possible 'double entendre' - as 'teta' means 'boob'. But this is also a common expression to refer to 'something very good or nice'. It is youth slang, though). 

(*) Vulgar:
- ¡Mi amiga es acojonante / cojonuda!
- ¡Mi amiga es la hostia!


I would go with '¡Mi amiga es la hostia...!'
Jajaja...
(No... I'm just kiddin'... Just that I'm very informal...)

Seriously, though... 'es la hostia' is very informal. Quite rude... But also, very common.


----------



## maidinbedlam

Otra: " mi amiga es lo más".


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

maidinbedlam said:


> Otra: " mi amiga es lo más".


También acá se usa "ser lo más"


----------



## sarah_

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> - ¡Mi amiga es (muy) cachonda..! (*)


Ser muy cachondo significa ser muy divertido. Es diferente a ser "the best".


Ferrol said:


> "es guay del Paraguay"


Diría que está bastante anticuado. Lo dejaría en "ser guay", que sí que se sigue usando.
En este hilo también comentan que está pasado de moda
Guay de Paraguay


Cerros de Úbeda said:


> ¡Mi amiga flipa


No, así no se usa flipar en este caso.


Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Another;
> 'Mi amiga es teta.'
> (With a very possible 'double entendre' - as 'teta' means 'boob'. But this is also a common expression to refer to 'something very good or nice'. It is youth slang, though).


Cinco nativos afirmamos con rotundidad que no conocíamos la expresión "ser teta" en España, aunque tú sigas sosteniendo que, incluso, es muy común. No, no lo es:
absolute tits



maidinbedlam said:


> " mi amiga es lo más".



Esta me gusta mucho.


----------



## Argónida

sarah_ said:


> Ser muy cachondo significa ser muy divertido. Es diferente a ser "the best".
> 
> Diría que está bastante anticuado. Lo dejaría en "ser guay", que sí que se sigue usando.
> En este hilo también comentan que está pasado de moda
> Guay de Paraguay
> 
> No, así no se usa flipar.
> 
> Cinco nativos sostuvimos con rotundidad que no conocíamos la expresión "ser teta" en España, aunque tú sigas sosteniendo que, incluso, es muy común. No, no lo es:
> absolute tits
> 
> 
> 
> Esta me gusta mucho.



De acuerdo en todo.

"Guay del Paraguay" es cosa ya de viejunos. Las nuevas generaciones dirían "mi amiga es flama"


----------



## Marsianitoh

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Not much...
> 
> Sometimes you might hear that... But it is 'aspirational'; either somewhat old-fashioned, or, otherwise, 'posh'...


No, at least in Spain,  we don't say that, we don't say that people is "crema".



Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Others would be...:
> - ¡Mi amiga es (muy) cachonda..!  (*)
> - ¡Mi amiga flipa / mola (mogollón)!
> 
> (*) Careful with this...
> 'Cachonda' may also mean (if you say 'estar' instead of 'ser'), 'hot', as in 'attractive' or 'sexually excited')
> 
> Another;
> 'Mi amiga es teta.'
> (With a very possible 'double entendre' - as 'teta' means 'boob'. But this is also a common expression to refer to 'something very good or nice'. It is youth slang, though).


"Mi amiga es muy cachonda" means ( apart from the sexual meaning) that your friend is a lot of fun, she's always joking. I don't think it means she's the best ( being "the best" includes more aspects that just being fun).
"Mi amiga flipa" means that your friend is crazy, you could say "mi amiga me flipa/ es flipante" and it could mean both that you admire her because she's  awesome or that she shocks you.
"Mi amiga es teta". I've never heard "teta" (in the sense of very good) applied to people, only to food or in the expression "pasarselo teta".

Me gusta " mi amiga es lo más".


----------



## fernando1234

"Mi amiga es la crema" is an expression not very used in spanish, but people would understand anyway. Common expressions: "Mi amiga es la leche", "mi amiga mola (=my friend is cool)", but be careful with "Mi amiga es la Host*a" because it uses a bad word.


----------



## Marsianitoh

fernando1234 said:


> "Mi amiga es la crema" is an expression not very used in *S*panish, but people would understand anyway.


When and where have you ever heard that? I'm not sure people would understand, at least around here.


----------



## Ferrol

Argónida said:


> De acuerdo en todo.
> 
> "Guay del Paraguay" es cosa ya de viejunos. Las nuevas generaciones dirían "mi amiga es flama"


Suponiendo que así sea, y que haya un muro que divide la forma de hablar a partir de una edad dada.¿Cual es ese límite, y en que te basas?.Que quieres decir con "viejunos?. ¿Es que solo son adecuadas las expresiones que usan las que, según tu, usan - en exclusiva- lo que  llamas "nuevas generaciones"?.¿Me pregunto cuanta gente , de cualquier edad  y lugar de residencia entenderían  "flama" en ese sentido, y compararlo con el número de los que entenderían "guay del Paraguay"?. Desde luego yo  no lo he oído nunca, y   como todo el mundo, hablo con gente de todas las edades.
Por cierto se me ocurren unas cuantas maneras de referirse a la gente que "peina canas" de una forma más respetuosa.


----------



## Argónida

Yo peino canas, por lo tanto soy viejuna y cuando era más joven escuchaba "guay del Paraguay" por doquier. Ahora reconozco que es una expresión en desuso y, por encima de todo, intento no perder el sentido del humor y la capacidad de reírme de mí misma, cosa que por lo que veo no todo el mundo puede decir.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

sarah_ said:


> Ser muy cachondo significa ser muy divertido. Es diferente a ser "the best".




'To be the best' es una expresión coloquial y figurada de sentido positivo, que sencillamente significa que alguien es 'estupendo'.

Que es justo lo que significa 'ser cachondo'.

Puede querer decir 'ser muy gracioso', o 'divertido', pero no se reduce a ese significado en absoluto. Tiene una gama de significados muy amplios y variables, como casi todos los términos coloquiales.

Así, se puede decir que un producto - un disco, un libro - 'es cachondo'. No quiere decir que sea 'gracioso', o 'divertido', sino que 'es muy bueno', o 'estupendo', o que 'está muy bien'.

La RAE no recoge este sentido de 'cachondo', pero no debes sorprenderte por eso, porque hay muchos términos que no vienen para nada en el DLE... Especialmente los coloquiales. Y todavía más los jergales.

Pero, bueno... En fin, que eso da igual. ¡Lo sabemos nosotros, y ya está...!  


*(*) DLE 
- Cachondo*
4. adj. coloq. Burlón, divertido, bromista. Apl. a pers., u. t. c. s.

cachondo, cachonda | Diccionario de la lengua española




sarah_ said:


> No, así no se usa flipar en este caso.



¡Voto a bríos...! ¡Declaro yo que sí...!   

Si no das ninguna referencia que justifique tu opinión, el hablar con rotundidad no te embiste de mayor autoridad... únicamente, de taxatividad - que no es la misma cosa.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> 'To be the best' es una expresión coloquial y figurada de sentido positivo, que sencillamente significa que alguien es 'estupendo'.
> 
> Que es justo lo que significa 'ser cachondo'.
> 
> Puede querer decir 'ser muy gracioso', o 'divertido', pero no se reduce a ese significado en absoluto. Tiene una gama de significados muy amplios y variables, como casi todos los términos coloquiales.
> 
> Así, se puede decir que un producto - un disco, un libro - 'es cachondo'. No quiere decir que sea 'gracioso', o 'divertido', sino que 'es muy bueno', o 'estupendo', o que 'está muy bien'.
> 
> La RAE no recoge este sentido de 'cachondo', pero no debes sorprenderte por eso, porque hay muchos términos que no vienen para nada en el DLE... Especialmente los coloquiales. Y todavía más los jergales.
> 
> Pero, bueno... En fin, que eso da igual. ¡Lo sabemos nosotros, y ya está...!
> 
> 
> *(*) DLE
> - Cachondo*
> 4. adj. coloq. Burlón, divertido, bromista. Apl. a pers., u. t. c. s.
> 
> cachondo, cachonda | Diccionario de la lengua española
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¡Voto a bríos...! ¡Declaro yo que sí...!
> 
> Si no das ninguna referencia que justifique tu opinión, el hablar con rotundidad no te embiste  no te inviste de mayor autoridad... únicamente, de taxatividad - que no es la misma cosa.


Además de de verbo, es "investir" y no " embestir",  te equivocas de significado " ser cachondo" no significa " ser estupendo" ni " to be the best".


----------



## sarah_

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Que es justo lo que significa 'ser cachondo'.


No, me reitero en que ser cachondo significa ser divertido.
Argónida ha estado de acuerdo y Marsianitoh ha explicado también lo mismo que yo


Marsianitoh said:


> Mi amiga es muy cachonda" means ( apart from the sexual meaning) that your friend is a lot of fun, it's always joking. I don't think it means she's the best ( being "the best" includes more aspects that just being fun).





Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Tiene una gama de significados variables,


No, no los tiene.


Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Si no das ninguna referencia que justifique tu opinión, el hablar con rotundidad no te embiste de mayor autoridad... únicamente, de taxatividad - que no es la misma cosa...


No veo que tú estés dando ninguna referencia acerca de lo que tú afirmas con rotundidad. ¿Puedes darnos, por ejemplo, alguna referencia real del uso de la expresión"ser teta", que aseguras que es muy común?
En cualquier caso Marsianitoh lo ha explicado perfectamente. Si se conoce cómo se usa flipar no se necesita explicación para llegar a la misma conclusión: Tu propuesta no se corresponde con lo solicitado en el OP.


Marsianitoh said:


> "Mi amiga flipa" means that your friend is crazy, you could say "mi amiga me flipa/ es flipante" and it could mean both that you admire her because she's awesome or that she shocks you.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Marsianitoh said:


> No, at least in Spain,  we don't say that, we don't say that people is "*LA* crema".



The expression I was discussing was not that one. You are distorting it out of every sense...

If you are going to quote an expression, you should use the quote button.

The expression I was commenting was this; 'ser *la* crema'.



mancunienne girl said:


> A student wants to say her friend is "the best". You can say "mi amiga es la mejor", but *could "mi amiga es la crema" work?*




It is not the same, a noun as an adjective.  


This is what Ballenero had said:


Ballenero said:


> Sí puedes decir:
> Mi amiga es la _crème de la crème_.
> 
> (_Créme de la créme_ es una expresión del francés que la tomamos prestada en el español pero sigue siendo francés).




Which in Spanish we sometimes say as,

- Ser la crema de la crema

Sometimes indicating a particular reference:

- La crema de la cultura.

Both expressions, rather old-fashioned ones.


*(*) DLE
- Crema (1)*
8. f. Lo más distinguido de un grupo social cualquiera.
- La crema de la intelectualidad.

crema | Diccionario de la lengua española


But, which shortened becomes - somewhat more colloquially:

- Ser la crema.


----------



## Richard Dick

En México, he oído "la crema y nata"; para referirse también (vulgarmente)--- coloquial--- mi amiga es una "chingonada."


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Claro... También en España es muy común esa.

'La crema y nata de la cultura'.


'La crema y nata de mi amiga...' Jajaja...

(Noooo... Esa no se dice).   


Otras opciones serían 'genial', 'chachi', o 'la mejor (del mundo)'. También, 'épica':

'¡Mi amiga es genial!'
'¡Mi amiga es chachi!'
'¡Mi amiga es la mejor (del mundo)...!'
'¡Mi amiga es épica!'

Atención que el DLE incluye la variante 'chanchi', que es muy infrecuente...


*(*) DLE 
- Chachi (1)*
1. adj. Esp. chanchi. U. t. c. adv.

chachi | Diccionario de la lengua española


*(*) DLE 
- Chanchi *
1. adj. Esp. Estupendo, muy bueno. U. t. c. adv.

chanchi | Diccionario de la lengua española


----------



## Marsianitoh

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> The expression I was discussing was not that one. You are distorting it out of every sense...
> 
> If you are going to quote an expression, you should use the quote button.
> 
> The expression I was commenting was this; 'ser *la* crema'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not the same, a noun as an adjective.
> 
> 
> This is what Ballenero had said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which in Spanish we sometimes say as,
> 
> - Ser la crema de la crema
> 
> Which, shortened becomes - somewhat more colloquially:
> 
> - Ser la crema.


In Spain we don't say  " mi amiga es la crema" ( not even "es la crème de la crème") or " la crema y la nata" to say " she's the best".


Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Claro... También en España es muy común esa.


De muy común nada, lo más próximo es " la flor y nata" para referirnos a lo más selecto de algo ( la flor y nata de la sociedad, por ejemplo), pero no decimos " mi amiga es la flor y nata".


----------



## Ferrol

Marsianitoh said:


> In Spain we don't say  " mi amiga es la crema" ( not even "es la crème de la crème") or " la crema y la nata" to say " she's the best".
> 
> De muy común nada, lo más próximo es " la flor y nata" para referirnos a lo más selecto de algo ( la flor y nata de la sociedad, por ejemplo), pero no decimos " mi amiga es la flor y nata".


De acuerdo


----------



## sarah_

Marsianitoh said:


> In Spain we don't say  " mi amiga es la crema" ( not even "es la crème de la crème") or " la crema y la nata" to say " she's the best".
> 
> De muy común nada, lo más próximo es " la flor y nata" para referirnos a lo más selecto de algo ( la flor y nata de la sociedad, por ejemplo), pero no decimos " mi amiga es la flor y nata".


----------



## Magazine

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> 'Mi amiga es teta.'


Ya se te ha refutado esto en otro hilo, esta no es una expresión española.
De todas formas he hecho una búsqueda tal cual, ni siquiera una búsqueda limitada. Tanto es así que tampoco da ningún resultado la segunda
_mi amiga es teta_
La búsqueda de mi amiga es teta no obtuvo ningún resultado.
_amiga es teta_
La búsqueda de amiga es teta no obtuvo ningún resultado.

No creo que sea interesante ni educativo confundir a un no hispano con afirmaciones incorrectas y/o inventadas.



Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Which in Spanish we sometimes say as,
> - Ser la crema de la crema


_Sometimes_ we do, actually *twice *on google . 
"ser la crema de la crema"
2 resultados


Cerros de Úbeda said:


> ¡Voto a bríos...! ¡Declaro yo que sí...!
> Si no das ninguna referencia que justifique tu opinión, el hablar con rotundidad no te embiste de mayor autoridad... únicamente, de taxatividad - que no es la misma cosa.


Flipar no se usa así, consulta el diccionario.
¿Qué autoridad tienes tú diciendo taxativamente que sí se usa?


Argónida said:


> "mi amiga es flama"


 Esa no la he oído nunca, ya ves, siempre se aprende algo nuevo . Dicen que flama es lo mismo que llama (?)...hmm, ¿en qué sentido se usa en tu tierra, Argónida? ¿También se usa con hombres?


Argónida said:


> Yo peino canas, por lo tanto soy viejuna y cuando era más joven escuchaba "guay del Paraguay" por doquier. Ahora reconozco que es una expresión en desuso y, por encima de todo, intento no perder el sentido del humor y la capacidad de reírme de mí misma, cosa que por lo que veo no todo el mundo puede decir.







mancunienne girl said:


> A student wants to say her friend is "the best". You can say "mi amiga es la mejor", but could "mi amiga es la crema" work?


I think you already have some very good answers, mancunienne 

I would like to add;

*Mi amiga es un crack* (muy de Madrid  esta te chocará, nada que ver con drogas, claro  )
Mi amiga es un fenómeno.
Mi amiga es la leche. (ya mencionado arriba)

Mira, referente a _ser un crack_ y otras expresiones:

«ERES UN CRACK»


----------



## sarah_

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> La RAE no recoge este sentido de 'cachondo', pero no debes sorprenderte por eso, porque hay muchos términos que no vienen para nada en el DLE... Especialmente los coloquiales. Y todavía más los jergales.


Como has editado el mensaje, cuanto te contesté aún no tenías esta parte.
No, por supuesto que no me sorprendo de que no todo venga recogido en el DLE. No necesito consultar el diccionario para saber lo que significa que alguien sea cachondo ni que tú me expliques lo que recoge o no la RAE. Un saludo.


Magazine said:


> Esa no la he oído nunca, ya ves, siempre se aprende algo nuevo . Dicen que flama es lo mismo que llama (?)...hmm, ¿en qué sentido se usa en tu tierra, Argónida? ¿También se usa con hombres?


Lo que yo he visto en redes es decir " to flama". El "to", tal cual. 
_Eso te queda to flama. Pásatelo* to flama. Eso está to flama....
*Edición de la tilde_


----------



## Magazine

sarah_ said:


> Lo que yo he visto en redes es decir " to flama". El "to", tal cual.


 
Pues ya ves, ni idea, a ver si nos lo puede aclarar Argónida. ¿"To" será todo?


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Lo comentan en una app de cultura juvenil.

Tiene distintas variantes y versiones, como comentaba yo antes respecto a los términos coloquiales y jergales en general... (y como se puede observar en este hilo en varios casos, como 'ser cachondo', 'flipar', o 'ser teta'. O incluso, sin ir más lejos, 'la crema').


*(*) YOROKOBU
- 'Tó flama': el 'de puta madre' de la década de 2010*

"En los barrios donde estalla la cultura alternativa, con sus expresiones y sus músicas, apareció la _flama_ para nombrar lo bueno, lo que gusta. Lo que antes llamaban _guay_, _chachi_, _molón_. Este nuevo _flama_ es una estribación de _flamante_; una actualización en su forma (más corta, más macarra, más veloz) y su significado (de la definición del «lúcido, resplandeciente» que da la RAE a _flamante, flama _se ha convertido en «que está chulo», en la voz del adolescente BlackFlix).

Aunque la expresión llamea según le da el viento. «Es flaman», dicen unos. «Está to flama», dicen muchos más."

'To flama': el 'de puta madre' de la década de 2010


Aventuro que sea de uso predominante en Argentina, porque en internet hay varias referencias provenientes de Argentina - como se observa en los ejemplos dados por Sarah_



sarah_ said:


> _Pa*SÁ*telo to flama. _


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Aventuro que sea de uso predominante en Argentina, porque en internet hay varias referencias provenientes de Argentina - como se observa en los ejemplos dados por Sarah_



Nunca jamás en mi vida escuché lo de flama. Es más, googleé "Pasátelo to flama" y encontré sólo tweets y posts de instagram de gente de España.

Me sigo inclinando por "Mi amiga es lo más".

Otras frases usadas por estos lares:
"Mi amiga es una genia."
"Mi amiga es una ídola."
Otras frases eran "es una capa", "es una masa", pero ya no se usan prácticamente.


----------



## Ferrol

"Mi amiga es el no va más" (o "coloquialmente "el no va plus"). Personalmente no me suena que se diga mucho  por aquí "mi amiga  es lo más", espero  que no sea por ser "viejuno".


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

Ferrol said:


> "Mi amiga es el no va más" (o "coloquialmente "el no va plus"). Personalmente no me suena que se diga mucho  por aquí "mi amiga  es lo más", espero  que no sea por ser "viejuno".


Primera vez que escucho lo de "ser el no va plus", aunque sí lo del "non plus ultra" pero sólo gracias a Les Luthiers. "Ser lo más" existe acá desde hace por lo menos quince años, debe ser nuevo en España.

Las frases "ser lo mejor" y "ser lo más grande", a veces seguidas de "que hay" o "del mundo", ¿se usan en otro lugar?


----------



## Marsianitoh

Lyrica_Soundbite said:


> Primera vez que escucho lo de "ser el no va plus", aunque sí lo del "non plus ultra" pero sólo gracias a Les Luthiers. "Ser lo más" existe acá desde hace por lo menos quince años, debe ser nuevo en España.
> 
> Las frases "ser lo mejor" y "ser lo más grande", a veces seguidas de "que hay" o "del mundo", ¿se usan en otro lugar?


"Ser lo más" también se usa en España, así como las demás que mencionas. En mi opinión,  todas ellas válidas en este contexto.


----------



## swift

Hey, @mancunienne girl! Are you looking for a translation that works everywhere? If so, in addition to _es la mejor_, I would say that Ferrol’s suggestion is pretty universal:





Ferrol said:


> es lo máximo


Note that _lo máximo_ is a set phrase and you wouldn’t say _la máxima_ without a noun! Compare _María es lo máximo_ and _María es la máxima exponente del son cubano_.

I think @maidinbedlam’s suggestion is pretty widespread as well.





maidinbedlam said:


> Otra: “mi amiga es lo más”.


----------



## Ballenero

Aunque la PO no lo ha pedido, otra manera de expresar esa idea es:

"Nadie como mi amiga".


----------



## fernando1234

Marsianitoh said:


> When and where have you ever heard that? I'm not sure people would understand, at least around here.


Please, read correctly my message. I'm telling that it's not very used.


----------



## mancunienne girl

I seem to have started a mega argument here! 

Now I remember hearing "es la leche" a lot. Or maybe I will stick to "es la mejor" or "es superguay".

Gracias a todos.


----------



## mancunienne girl

swift said:


> Hey, @mancunienne girl! Are you looking for a translation that works everywhere? If so, in addition to _es la mejor_, I would say that Ferrol’s suggestion is pretty universal:Note that _lo máximo_ is a set phrase and you wouldn’t say _la máxima_ without a noun! Compare _María es lo máximo_ and _María es la máxima exponente del son cubano_.
> 
> I think @maidinbedlam’s suggestion is pretty widespread as well.


Thanks, I like "mi amiga es lo máximo" too.


----------



## Marsianitoh

fernando1234 said:


> Please, read correctly my message. I'm telling that it's not very used.


I've read your message correctly, you say it is not very used, I think it is not used at all! That's why I asked you where you had heard it.


----------



## fernando1234

Marsianitoh said:


> I've read your message correctly, you say it is not very used, I think it is not used at all! That's why I asked you where you had heard it.



I can't remember where exactly I heard it, but it doesn't matter anyway. Maybe it could have been adopted by The Cream fans. Check this thread of a spanish forum: ¿Es crema o cremita la nueva EXPRESIÓN de ORO de la sociedad actual? - ForoCoches


----------



## Bevj

fernando1234 said:


> I can't remember where exactly I listened it, but it doesn't matter anyway. Maybe it could have been adopted by The Cream fans. Check this thread of a spanish forum: ¿Es crema o cremita la nueva EXPRESIÓN de ORO de la sociedad actual? - ForoCoches


No es exactamente una fuente fiable


----------



## fernando1234

Bevj said:


> No es exactamente una fuente fiable



Es un foro español hablando sobre esa expresión concretamente, si eso no es una fuente fiable sobre el uso coloquial de un término en un idioma, tú dirás qué es una fuente fiable para ti.


----------



## Magazine

fernando1234 said:


> Es un foro español hablando sobre esa expresión concretamente, si eso no es una fuente fiable sobre el uso coloquial de un término en un idioma, tú dirás qué es una fuente fiable para ti.


Hola Fernando, ¿qué tal si hablamos todos con educación y moderación? 

Un foro de coches no es precisamente una fuente muy fiable. Hablan de todo un poco, es cierto, pero mensajes como este " Mi semen es cremita. " tienen nada que ver con el tema que se trata en este hilo.


----------

